

IPhone Surpasses Blackberry In Global Smartphone Share, Nokia Still Leading - dkd903
http://gadgetizor.com/iphone-surpasses-blackberry-nokia-still-leading/5841/

======
ankimal
I wonder why Android powered phones were left out?

Whats truly amazing is that there are a bunch of Blackberry models, a tonne of
Nokia phones but only 1 iPhone.

~~~
JunkDNA
Probably because they are talking about phone manufacturers and not platforms.
Any single Android manufacturer (with the possible exception of Motorola)
likely doesn't have market share anywhere near these numbers. Then there is
the complication that companies like HTC sell non-Android phones too, which
really muddies the water.

